# what morph is my bearded dragon?



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

hi does anyone know what morph my bearded dragon
thanks redbeard:2thumb:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

with bearded dragons there is no morph its called phase i think

he/she looks like a nice normal simular to mine


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

okay thanks: victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

You do indeed get different morphs with beardies, but with the exception of a couple, unless you know the genetics of the parents you can't say for sure that a beardie is any morph. That's where phases come in. If someone's so far up their own behind that they don't want to say they have a normal, they could call them red phase or yellow phase. Really they are just normal with a hint of red or yellow on them!!

So unless you know the morphs of the parents you can only call yours a very pretty normal 

Jenny


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

technically its not a normal as its a leatherback


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

thanks everyone i did not have a clue :lol2:
redbeard


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

mylesm said:


> technically its not a normal as its a leatherback


Well said! I was on my mobile when I replied before so the picture was too small for me to notice!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

It is a normal leatherback


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

thanks everyone for your awnser
redbeard: victory:


----------

